#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [討論] 各位獸友的背景故事

## 凔藍

敝龍想問問看各位獸友們是否有為自己的獸化身創造一個故事
畢竟每個生命都有一個屬於他自己的故事
不曉得各位獸們能否願意把自己的獸生活(從小時候開始)用角色設定的方式簡短的說明一下

這是敝龍除了報到文之外第一次開主題
如果有不夠詳細的地方歡迎指正喔^^

----------


## 狼の寂

咱獸的本名叫做 「銀月.凱狄爾斯.法蘭希」出生於一個名為「托拉爾斯」的異世界。

        咱出生於北方一個名為「約伊茲」的廣大森林(和"狼與辛香料"的世界分別為兩個不同的平行宇宙 )，在這個森林裡以咱們"狼族"最為的出名，而棲息於這個森林裡的獸都擁有著能夠操控自然元素的力量，因此被這個世界裡的"人類"視為一大威脅。


        咱是一個名叫「法蘭希」的龐大狼群家族成員，其聲名之浩大令森林裡所有的動物們看到都感到敬畏三分。

        咱出生時因為當時的月亮竟然是銀白色的，極為的特殊，而咱的毛色又正好為此時月亮的顏色，與其他兄弟姐妹不同(其他兄弟姐妹與家族成員都是白色的毛色)，「銀月」這個名字便由此而來。

        咱自幼時即自然之力虛弱，幾乎沒有什麼力量，不像其他兄弟姐妹還有整個家族的大家一樣擁有令眾獸與人類畏懼的力量。

        咱年幼時有個很體貼，很溫柔的哥哥，名叫「約魯伊.馮爾荻斯.法蘭希」，牠是隻十分聰穎，同時也擁有著強大力量的狼，牠總是保護著咱，並陪伴著咱長大，是對於咱來說非常重要的存在。

        咱們約伊茲裡頭的獸各個都非常的長壽，能夠活著長達千年之久。基於這點，人類也更加的畏懼咱們的存在。

        於咱二十六歲那一年的某個冬天，人類向咱們獸發動了戰爭。
        人類用了大規模的部隊與其極為先進的科技因此佔了極大的優勢，在人類勢力挺進的同時獸族的勢力則節節敗退，戰到後來整座森林只剩下保護咱的哥哥和咱兩個，其餘的獸則全數被人類殲滅。

        哥哥為了保護咱而叫咱先走，自己則挺身面對規模龐大的人類部隊，儘管哥哥十分曉勇善戰但始終還是敵不過人類的高科技武器，當場慘死。

        於草叢後面窺視的咱在看到哥哥死去的當下夾雜著悲痛與憤怒的心情，最後隨著情緒的崩潰竟然激發出了潛藏於咱體內的強大力量，遠遠勝過於其他已故之獸的力量。

        於憤怒的當下咱使盡了全部的力量，竟然於一瞬間將整隻人類的部隊全數殲滅，然而咱也於事後昏了過去。

        之後充滿著無限感慨的咱則決定自己獨自隱居，但隨著時間的過去，咱的個性卻越演越孤獨，內心也越來越冷酷，後來也因此有了 「狼の寂(寂狼)」這個綽號。


-------分隔線-------

嘛，這個是咱今天所想的故事設定
不知道是否會太過於簡陋  OAO ?

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼的背景故事如下：本狼出生於阿拉斯加州荒野，為雙親唯一一胎之老六，有五兄兩姐兩妹一弟。本狼之毛色為黑白分明，雙親與爪足毛色皆雪白，十分特別。與朋友爪足玩耍相鬥常常輸，遂成為賤狼；又因天生近視，不擅狩獵。

正巧某日途經冰河灣國家公園，見人類遊客乘郵輪於此觀光；遊客見本狼紛紛拿起相機猛拍，有一遊客站得離船緣太近，結果一股大浪襲來，這遊客之眼鏡落入海中。待郵輪駛離後，本狼游上前去咬起眼鏡並戴上，是故本狼視力如常狼一般。

長成亞成狼後，本狼於嚴冬某滿月夜對月高嗥，遂得變身狼人之法，此後狼型狼人型變換隨意。成狼人之後本狼居於諾姆，並成為當地民主黨黨部之領袖之一。然而阿拉斯加成州以來，除詹森之外，其餘總統大選均為共和黨所囊括，遂於其州不得志。共和黨基督教保守人類沙文主義者誣衊本狼為惡魔，本狼待近十年遂離諾姆。後流浪世界，所去狼眾多之地造訪；回美國之後，即競選州長並當選。任滿兩屆角逐總統，成功入主白宮。在任八年推動動物權入《憲法》、廢除動物園與馬戲團、禁止有用皮草之時尚品牌在美營業等等政績。任滿後還阿拉斯加荒野，狩獵終此生。

(其實絕大部份是即興想的 :wuffer_laugh: )

----------


## 凔藍

To:狼の寂
不會太簡陋
敝龍就是希望像這樣大略敘述一下就好
畢竟全部設定完的話就能寫小說了XD

To:斯冰菊
原來斯冰菊想透過權力來改變世人對獸的想法阿~

不曉得還會不會有更有趣的設定:3

----------


## 嘟啦齊司

齊司我的故事~~~
嘟啦齊司~~(自幼被丟棄在，城市的小角落..說穿的就是個平凡狼 
(某天 人口販賣的人 將我抓了起來 當場現賣...10歲 手無吋鐵之力的我 在那購買我準備拿我試劍，刺過來的同時，我試著躲避要害，身上鮮紅的寫漸漸把我的 視線矇住.....只聽到 勇士慘叫(心想..要死的人是我吧??) 張開眼的剎那..手腳被綁我的我不知何時 掙脫...雙手充滿是鮮血，拿著凶器.....下意識...直接逃跑 王軍的人也一直追趕!! (在那個世界觀 只要是獸 就是個奴隸) (唯獨那城鎮的王 雖是獸但是有至高權力。獸名:嘟啦●薩利普萊西)　（嘟啦●薩利普萊西)王　宣示過：　我痛失吾子　名開頭有嘟啦　不管是不是諧音字者　抓來見王不是者即殺!!!
身為沒有任何地位的我　躲躲藏藏了　好一陣子．．．（胸前　掛著一條項鍊　下意識感覺非常重要）
被王軍追殺到　森林裡新鮮的綠葉　被我染成透紅的顏色　想逃也逃不了．．　在眼前　有位半龍半人的萌系少女．．貼近滿是鮮血的只有少許衣物的我．．好像完全一點也不害怕．．它是人嗎?? （心想　獸在人眼中　只是玩弄之物）少女把我拉進草叢．．
傷口好像不在流血了．．．身體好重好重．．．　眼睛漸漸閉上．．
去了冥界一圈　身上富有奇怪的盔甲　沒穿衣服的我卻步感覺冰冷　．．．．　我往那像陽光一樣刺眼的地方　奔跑過去．．
遇見死神對我攻擊　在最後那少女　離開我的身體　雙手向前　只記得有一陣紅光　閃爍．．．　我醒了　身旁有一個　半透紅閃爍著的少女胸口有一顆　紅色的玻璃球　漸漸的破碎．．　是我害了她嗎??( 我這種沒用的人．．她為何救我．．．）
胸口的項鍊　騰空展開　跑出類是契約書的東西　我二話不說．．怕來不及　咬破手指　直接蓋印　（一股刺痛　充滿著我腹部　肉像撕裂來一樣
跑出一圈奇怪的班纹　痛的倒地不起．．　醒了　那刻痕還在　．．．　依然很痛．．不過沒那麼痛了。
身旁　那位半龍萌系少女　懸空　在我身旁飄來飄去　（根本阿飄＝口＝　!!! 好像想說什麼又不好意思．．我也不敢開口）．．．
後來　衝出一股風壓　得知：凱菈　突然伸手釋放護頓　．．原來　來攻擊的竟然是凱菈的哥哥　凱爾　（也是　半龍人美少男樣???!!!)
看見　我身上的班紋　凱爾．．也不敢在下手．．以便成生命共同體的強制契約．．
凱爾強制劍指逼問　你為何擁有那　無恥王的所以物!!???　我．．．什麼都不知道．．只知道很重要．．是某人在離開我前　托付給我 ．．
我只記得那修長的頭髮　跟香味．．．
凱爾看了項鍊一會　（說了一聲．．恩．．很好　真有意思!!!還有空位）
它將剛剛的劍換成巨劍刺入　項鍊其中．．．　藍光一閃　比剛剛還要痛的痛處出現
胸口漸漸被像巨劍一樣刺．．．（痛到沒有意識．．．眼神恍然。）
凱爾說：我也跟你簽訂了契約　不過!!　我不是你的所有物　我妹也不是你的所有物
在沙漠漫無目的~...走著走著
　遇見革命軍的成員 當時．．不知不覺成為了革命軍的一份子．．（凱爾強制拉我過去　說道: 有簽合約的．．．　就有解合約的）
　　我們立志　推翻王　為了推翻　做準備!!!!!!

----------


## 涅安X

我是狼龍混獸(我體內有百分之20的龍族血液)從有記憶以來一直跟哥哥生活在一起，直到有一天我們走散了，之後我就被一隻路過的狼收養了
可是某一天，突如其來的一場大火把他燒死了，只有我活下來，那時的事造成了我的另一個狼格辛德宇甦醒
他是聚集了我所有負面情緒形成的靈魂，他跟我相反，他冷酷無情而且他的靈魂內有著惡魔的血統......

我是一個實習死神喔!!至於我怎麼當上實習死神是因為.....
在某日我去上學的途中有一輛車衝出來撞到了我(我所處的世界獸跟人類一樣有高科技)，我醒來時就看見老師了，他跟我說他想找個徒弟就這樣"強迫"我當上實習死神
每個死神的武器有兩種，我的是"攝魂者"跟魔琴"里拉"，在死神世界裡是武器挑選主人，我的攝魂者是五名最強死神的武器其中一把
老師說這是很難得的事，補助武器魔琴里拉，聽老師說那是天使的禮物，不過這有點反常，因為天使理論上來說是不會與我們接觸的
所以這件事也讓老師感到吃驚

通常在做死神的工作時都是由辛德宇代替我，畢竟我會下不了手
而且我是個不會為抗哥哥的話，所以有一次惡魔假扮成哥哥的樣子讓我替他做事，幸好最後是辛德宇阻止了他
目前我在尋找哥哥的途中來到了這裡，狼之樂園
在有幾次龍族的血爆發時(當龍族血液提升至百分之50時那時我會失控)是小寂他們阻止了我
(我事先沒跟小寂他們說我會把他們設定在我的故事裡，希望他們看到了不會介意)

我的左眼是狼的眼睛，右眼是龍的眼睛，而且我擁有瞳術可以控制其他事物
我的毛色是銀白色，戴著黑色的粗框眼鏡，脖子上掛著哥哥送的十字項鍊，左眼是紅色的，而右眼是紫色的

希望不會太過簡單了，因為前面忘記了所以最後才打上我的外觀，請見諒

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍自己來當第五個好了
------------------------------
以下為敝龍的獸生設定

敝龍是隻被龍族用現今社會無獸能敵的科技所製造出來的產物，有著任何攻擊都無效的特殊技能，雖然聽起來很棒但事實上卻是隻被做壞的瑕疵品，由於無法進行任何攻擊因此被龍族視為屈辱而被除名。

自己雖然也很痛恨，卻因自己的技能而無法自我了斷，就在敝龍自暴自棄的眾多自殺行為中的一次，敝龍要往山谷裡跳時遇見了一名狼人，他看見敝龍先是震驚了一下而敝龍則是瞥了他一眼就往山谷下跳，卻因自己的能力而使地面與本身產生一層防護罩而毫髮無傷，那名狼人見我往下跳就趕緊從一旁的岩石下來查看，見到毫髮無傷的我獨自坐在地上看著峭壁眼神流露出對於死亡的渴望，他說：「原來是龍族阿！「哼！是龍又怎樣？不是龍又怎樣？」敝龍不屑的說，其實敝龍心裏還是默默高興了一下，原來在外獸的眼裏敝龍長的還像隻龍。就在敝龍準備離開時他突然出奇不意的伸爪拉著敝龍的尾巴說：「你為什麼想要自殺？如果你只是要飛的話大可以直接騰空飛起。你明明就出生在擁有驚人科技與財富的龍族裏！」聽到這番話不知道為何敝龍的眼淚傾瀉而下想停也停不下來，而那個狼人見到敝龍這樣也不曉得該怎麼做而敝龍說出的話更是讓他呆愣了幾秒：「其實我根本就不是龍！只是一個可有可無的失敗品罷了！」，等到他回過神來看著灰心喪志的敝龍時說：「這個世界上沒有任何一個生命是沒有存在價值的，每個生命都有屬於他自己的地方，要不你跟我走吧！我們正打算召集所有部族來聯合攻打龍族。」因為龍族為了實驗而抓了許多的獸。而敝龍遲遲不回應他他大概是以為敝龍害怕與自己的部族打戰但敝龍卻說：「可是...敝龍看上去是隻龍其他獸們會接受敝龍嗎...？」他對敝龍微微一笑接著就帶著敝龍回去。

直到現在敝龍依舊在他的指揮下做事，已經把龍族殲滅後各族群都回去過著平常的生活，已經沒有任何獸們記得這件事了。

---------------------------------------------
以上是敝龍想得出來的東西了= ="(汗
只是最後結束的好潦草XD
還請不要太認真的看這篇文喔(茶

----------


## 狼の寂

To 斯冰菊 

哇嗚!  看來斯冰菊的世界是個好地方呢~ 有很多保障動物的法律,動物們也可以安然的過著牠們的生活 :wuffer_howl: 
不過沒想到在斯冰菊的世界裡獸也能成功競選總統呢www


To 齊司

沒想到齊司的背景故事真坎坷,而且感覺故事的發展好特殊吶 `w´
原來齊司的身平是這樣起起伏伏的,而最後竟然還被捲進了麻煩事之中,真不知道要命苦到什麼時候呢!?

題外話, 齊司好像打字有點打太快了（?
小寂發現有些錯別字的說...  OAO


To 小涅

原來小涅是隻狼龍混獸來著的呀!?   而且還擁有雙重"狼"格wwww

小涅的身分是實習死神呀!?   因為被車撞到了 =w= （好像有點悲劇呢,不過能擁有力量最好 `w´

另外,小寂覺得關於小涅所處世界的部分可以稍微交代一下是個怎樣的世界喔!
不然別獸可能會弄不太明白,像是「上學和有車」這個部分
難不成小涅所處的是一個獸也擁有相當科技與文明的世界嗎? :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
還是獸跟人共處的世界呢?


原來當初是小寂成功的阻止了小涅的龍血爆發呀? OwO
看來小寂好像蠻有存在感的呢! （被踹 XDD

小涅, 小寂不會在意的喔
能出現在他獸的設定裡當然很好啦!! :jcdragon-xd: 

還有就是,原來小涅跟小寂一樣是銀白色的吶 > w <

小涅的故事不會太講單啦! 別擔心~


To 小凔

看來小凔的身世也蠻可憐的呢!!   被同族的排斥,甚至被驅逐了出去 :jcdragon-com: 

O口O│││ 小凔竟然還有自殺過!!（喂,別做傻事呀!!   
不過還好沒有出什麼事,真是不幸中的大幸 :jcdragon-tea: 

看來那隻狼很善良呢www ，不過感覺好像也有可能只是想利用你 = w =  小凔<<萬用盾牌 XDD（被踹

最後小凔竟然成功滅掉了龍族呀!? :jcdragon-shock-ebby:   感覺好狠... 畢竟還是同族的,雖然牠們做了許多壞事
感覺有點像小寂   << 殲滅掉了人類的大規模部隊,但沒把他們滅絕... （不知道這樣做有沒有錯...




> 以上是敝龍想得出來的東西了= ="(汗
> 只是最後結束的好潦草XD
> 還請不要太認真的看這篇文喔(茶


不早講 = w =
小寂都已經狠認真的看完了的說 XDD （開開玩笑而已  :3

會很潦草嗎? 好像還可以吧!? （至少咱是這麼覺得的 :jcdragon-eat: 

----分隔線----

感覺大家的故事設定都很有趣呢!
不過好像大家都是身處於不同的世界,最後再聚集過來的 XDD

----------


## 凔藍

To:齊司
好有趣的相遇阿~還是萌系少女(被打
被強迫阿~XDD (←幸災樂禍((被踹
祝齊司能順利推翻囉~

To:涅安X
看來涅安的設定有某種的強大感阿(?
不只有2種獸格還是見習死神=A=
別過來偷我靈魂喔>< (被打

To:凔藍
無言...每隻獸都知道這個是湊字數阿, 不是!是來亂的~(被踹

To:小寂
這只是設定~現實沒有~(大概吧
滅龍的事完全沒敝龍的份~敝龍只是出去當盾牌(還真的勒!!!
被利用也罷~至少找到需要我的地方了~(好像...((ry
偷偷說一下~敝龍還記得那件事喔www畢竟是敝龍找到歸屬的地方的過程
不過老實說讀幾次發現好像有...一點點腐味=A=

----------


## 狼王白牙

為因應新版開幕，有關獸友的背景故事，歡迎以正式的小說型態，

故事的型態，設定的型態，文字角色扮演遊戲，故事接龍等方式

撰寫至這個版面，故本主題移動到 文字角色扮演  版

歡迎除了繪製獸設圖片之外，也歡迎將自己的角色以故事的方式.... 流傳下來（這樣講好像是鼓勵大家當傳奇角色 XD

----------


## 凔藍

To:狼王

不敢當傳奇啊~~XD
雖然每隻獸的設定都能當神了 :jcdragon-xd: 
如果把設定都弱化似乎比較符合 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: (被踹

----------


## 夜落白櫻

じゃ任性白我也來參一咖吧!

僕の名字本叫白火，某天和朋友黑雨在山裡遊玩時，發現了一個山洞，禁不起好奇心的驅使，忍不住走進去一窺究竟
誰知道，裡面住著*七大原罪*怨念具象化
我被其黑暗靈魂包圍.....纏繞......
而變成現今的*獵奇狼*


---------(我是分隔線)---------------------
拜託不要打我> <
我能想出的就只有這樣了> <
(鬼火纏身.........

----------


## 凔藍

To:小白
 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 恭喜你成為最短簡介得主~~(被踹飛
敝龍開這個主題只是希望獸友們能把自己的化身經歷過的故事先擬出個大鋼
剩餘的詳細設定就用小說的形式寫在"文字角色扮演"版吧~ :jcdragon-xd:

----------


## 月光銀牙

本狼只是個小小的部落首領，在加拿大的森林中過著平凡的生活，卻應為熊族的攻擊而搬遷，背負恥辱而

逃，搬到新家後，生活並未從此變得美好，反而折損了更多的狼族戰士，歲月不饒狼，一天天衰老，最後奮力

一搏，雖然全數被殲滅，但總算出了一口氣，現在成了狼人，在狼樂過著幸福快樂的生活。

----------


## 萊洛克

本狼全名叫:Rytlock Brimstone，中文簡稱:萊洛克。
出生於跟地球平行世界泰瑞亞(Tyria)的南方河川沖激形成的半島:伊洛那(Elona)半島。
    泰瑞亞這個世界跟地球類似除了有人類和其他物種(EX:狼型獸人、龍形獸人、虎形獸人...等等)，但多了地球所沒有的:魔法(Magic)。
    泰瑞亞所有物種都會使用魔法(有魔法資質會啟發的快)，連本狼也算在內!其實本狼原本是個人類還不會魔法但槍法很準，做一些行俠仗義的事。
    但某一天夜晚被人施加了詛咒魔法擊中在我身上，施完組咒後犯人逃跑了我起來之後覺得沒異樣就回自己家。
自從被詛咒魔法擊中之後發生一些事，每次晚上是滿月時會有一段記憶模糊有時會狼嚎一下有些血漬在嘴角附近。
    當下我做決定滿月當天不睡覺一探究竟發生甚麼事?滿月之日當天太陽下山月亮升起，一開始生體沒覺得怎樣但到了午夜12點開始覺得身體有股力量想撕裂著我的身體，那段爭扎煎熬痛苦不堪身體起一些變化但期中有股邪惡聲音想控制我的意志我就掙扎抗拒他，最後我贏了那股邪惡聲音但身體變成了狼型獸人。
心理一開始覺得這身體敏捷性十足而外發現能施展一些魔法運用在我槍法上感覺不錯，經過一段時間瞞適應這個身體在人類生活圈裡製造一些都市傳奇讓人添加我的神秘風采，當初恨自己被人施加詛咒恨不遇身但之後自己掌控了身體覺得自己重獲新生。
    雖然自己變成狼型獸人但我行俠仗義的風格依然繼續下下去，但首先我要追查當初對我施加詛咒的哪個人到底何方神聖?對我施加詛咒有何用意也要知道!
後續:發現自己能切換形態所以依然在人類身活圈裡製造一些關於我的傳聞!

                                     分隔線
-------------------------------------------------------
這是我腦海裡所想故事，本狼風格大概見義勇為、行俠仗義、熱情這類型的狼，為自己背景添加些神秘色彩!
P.S故事有點少而且真相還沒出來0.0!

----------


## 凔藍

To:月光銀牙
全數殲滅, 是哪邊全數殲滅呢0w0?
不會是月牙的部族吧?! :jcdragon-shock: 

To:萊洛克
真的如狼王說的變傳奇了 :jcdragon-xd: 
真相當然還沒出來~(如果出來也千千萬萬不可以寫在這裡阿~)
這可是以後寫小說的好題材呢!(正色  ((別多管閒事!!!(((被踹飛

----------


## 萊洛克

TO:凔藍
本狼個性就是正義凜然對於不公不易的事挺身而出(但有時會刻意壓易這種情緒，莫於現實= =!)，所以對自己背景添加一些特殊色彩。

----------


## 努特

大家好,我是北極熊努特
因為人類的作為讓北極的冰迅速溶化,某天我的母親出海捕獵後一去不返,為了學會自己守獵而跑到海附近
,突然海冰斷裂我也掉入水中,更慘的是隨後又被一群逆潮鯨包圍,眼看就要被吞下時,突然衝出一隻北極狼救了我,後來那隻北極狼還讓我加入狼群,並教我生存的技能,可是後來他離開了狼群,離開前他對我說[若想找我,就跟著星星走],當我來到狼之樂園後才知道他的意思是要我了解這個世界很大,我們還有很多可以學習的地方。
大概就是這些,我不太會寫文章,可能會有些不順暢的地方。

----------


## Norya.Polaris

嗨!大家好~各位的背景都好特別~OwO~
小豹也來打好了~
小豹叫做Norya.Polaris(也可以叫我Norya，中翻是諾雅)，出生在賽倫蓋地大草原，小時候父母被鬣狗群攻擊去世了，由於身上的毛皮對於其他花豹和動物們來說很奇怪，所以常被排擠，挨罵，甚至被攻擊，直到有天意外踏入人類陷阱被抓到了人類社會中，準備運往美國的一坐動物園，而載運我的飛機卻突然意外墜機，我很幸運的活了下來，但是身受重傷，當時墜毀在一坐覆蓋著雪的高山上，一時無法適應寒冷環境差點失溫掛掉，被一頭同樣是豹族的紅毛公豹帶回他的族群中照顧，發現他們是一群很特別的豹，每頭豹身上的毛皮都不同，而且都個自擁有自己的特殊能力，甚至其中還有些會飛行，他們的力量都來自於一塊被稱為[母體]的巨型水晶，在加入他們後自己也獲得特殊力量，並且和當中的一頭灰色公豹墜入愛河，但不幸的是在一次打獵中，再次被人類捉住，送往都市，這一次這群人類的目地則是想將我當成寵物販賣，但我逃了出來，在人類的社會中迷路游蕩，尋找回家的路…而意外的發現狼之樂園，決定先在這裡留下，再想辦法連係同伴們.....
--------------------------------(分隔)
小豹發現...自己的文筆好爛啊!!........果然還是不行QAQ

----------


## 努特

> 小豹發現...自己的文筆好爛啊!!........果然還是不行QAQ


不會呀,我覺得你好有想像力,不像我的,完全不通順>o<

----------


## Norya.Polaris

> 不會呀,我覺得你好有想像力,不像我的,完全不通順>o<


努特你的也很棒阿～

----------


## 月光銀牙

To:凔藍

抱歉少打了一個字

以修正

所以我已死過一次了(誤

----------


## 玲優滅龍

本族原名「海鱗一族」，本龍原名「奇海・鱗」，但在100年前，在與「天麟一族」的戰爭中…全數被滅....！
「師父！師父！你醒醒啊！！」
我在戰場的廢墟裡，找到了師父的遺體.........
「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！！」
突然，一股奇怪的力量在我心中湧現，我突然感到身體產生了變化！！！
「你是…誰，這裡又是哪裡？」「我是你的心靈具象」
「如果你想報仇，就去尋找那個樂園！！！」
我就從那次事件中，化名「玲優滅龍」，冠上了最強守護者稱號「大海的滅龍守護者」，從此踏上尋找樂園的旅途.........

----------


## 碎風

小狼我有記憶以來  已被拋棄在荒郊之中
所幸一對狼父母收留了我  才沒有餓死於荒郊野外
成長的過程中意外的發現自己有掌控風的能力  也能將自己與風融合在一起
所以父母就幫我取了名字:碎風
可是突如其來的一場森林大火  把我和父母分離了
頓時我感覺到無比的孤獨與絕望
這段期間  我漫無目的地四處遊蕩  也因為這樣練就了許多戰鬥技巧
而在某一天  當我抬頭望向月亮時  一個聲音迴盪在我的腦海中
｢你的父母就在樂園裡」
從那天起  我展開雙翼  踏上了尋找樂園的旅程~~

----------


## 艾力斯

我是艾力斯 我出生於名為「克拉多」的魔法世界 這裡有兩個國家 分別為以獸人統治的「德蘭斯共和國 」、和人類統治的「哈薩爾王國」 兩個國家的外交關係友好 由其以德蘭斯的文明比哈薩爾先進 德蘭斯資源豐富 而相反地哈薩爾大部份地區被沙漠化 他們的資源比較貧瘠 過去一直以商隊進行交易

小時候 我出生於名為「魯卡」的小鎮 我是一名孤兒 我不知道自己的親生父母是誰
由於我是狐族的關係 體質比其他種族弱小 所以從小一直被其他種族欺負 每次被欺負時我都使用召喚魔法以求自保 因為我未能夠完全掌握我的魔法 風力常常失去控制 令到周遭民居受到破壞 經常被院長責罵 直到十二年後我加入德蘭斯國防軍
五年後 由於持續沙漠化的關係 導致大量人類死亡 於是哈薩爾王國發生政變 多個地區發生革命 哈薩爾王國軍嘗試進行鎮壓 一個月後 王國軍戰敗 由革命軍成立的「新生人類聯邦政府」成立 他們以「建造美好的世界」為理由 開始計畫攻擊資源比較豐富的德蘭斯共和國

人類聯邦的文明因為德蘭斯共和國的關係而迅速發展 四個月後他們的軍力已經超乎共和國的想像 並開始派遣遠征軍攻擊德蘭斯共和國
未來幾個月 德蘭斯共和國的其中一個城市受到攻擊 共和國派出軍隊進行反擊 並向聯邦政府進行抗議 聯邦政府宣稱是一個名為「沙漠遊擊隊」的組織發動襲擊

共和國因此被聯邦政府欺騙調派主力軍隊前往沙漠討伐遊擊隊 聯邦政府因此可以放心派出軍隊進攻共和國 共和國此時並未發現沙漠底下藏有聯邦政府的秘密武器

由於德蘭斯共和國留下的軍隊不多 因此每個城市快速淪陷 很快地我接到司令部的要求防守共和國的首都「雷克斯」
戰事已經持續三個月 聯邦軍步步迫近首都 當司令部發現主力軍隊在沙漠中了聯邦政府設下的圈套時 一切已經太遲了 主力軍已經遭到全滅 因此只能把希望寄望在僅存的國防軍

聯邦政府在首都戰使用秘密武器 可以使我們獸族的魔法無效化 只此我們只能靠手上的武器作戰

三天後 在首都的國防軍幾乎全滅 我的子彈已經用光了 很多獸人相繼投降 據說有些成為人類的食物 甚至成為奴隸 現在的我 魔力無法使用 唯一的武器只有我左肩上的小刀 我還能做些什麼? 我靠著牆邊絕望地坐著時 人類已經發現我了 他們把槍對准我的頭頂 把我抓起來 我的心裡在跟我一直說：「逃命吧 我現在還不能死掉」 我不自覺地抓住把我抓起的人摔在地上 然後踢開用槍指著我的人 用小刀把他們殺掉 現在我腦海中只有一個想法「逃命吧 還不可以死掉 把他們殺掉然後逃跑吧」

我氣急敗壞地一直避開人類逃亡著 我利用下水道逃出城外 逃到一座山頂 絕望地看著我們的國家在燃燒著 腦海不斷浮現其他人被人類吃掉的情景 坐在草地上看著沾滿鮮血的雙手痛哭著

我現在...還可以做什麼...

就在此時身後有人叫我 他也是獸人 但是我沒見過這個種族 而且也有很多其他我沒見過的獸族在跟他的身後

他們...到底...是誰?

----------BAD END篇----------
三天後 在首都的國防軍幾乎全滅 我的子彈已經用光了 很多獸人相繼投降 據說有些成為人類的食物 甚至成為奴隸 現在的我 魔力無法使用 唯一的武器只有我左肩上的小刀 我還能做些什麼? 我靠著牆邊絕望地坐著時 人類已經發現我了 他們把槍對准我的頭頂 把我抓起來 可惜我已經身受重傷再也無力反抗

這下子...要死了嗎...

受重傷的我只能看見抓住我的人類高興地談話著 不久後 他們把我打暈 接著把我帶到車上 前往一個不知明的地方

我隱約地感受到我的身體被拖行著 當我很吃力抬起頭打望著時 我被眼前的景象所震驚了 的看見有些獸人被吊在牆上 被人類用力地拷打著 他們發出的哀叫聲 深深地刻進我腦海中 當我再看另一邊 我看見人類在烤著我們的屍體 一臉高興地舉起手上的酒慶祝著 再大口地咬著已經烤好的肉 不久後 我被帶到一個房間 被他們用鐵鏈鎖著

接著 有兩個人類進來了 他們似乎在討論著什麼 沒多久後 他們用手上的刀子狠狠地插在我的身體上 我已經無力喊出我身體的痛楚 只能夠無聲地喘息著

他們似乎玩得很高興 我的意識慢慢地模糊了 之後眼前的景象開始變黑...

最後看到的 是我身體上流了很多的血

全部腦補想出來的 字太多 懶得改了 :狐狸哈欠:

----------


## S.D痕天

才剛進來狼樂 就挑戰這個會太傲慢嘛(茶  :jcdragon-tea: 
小龍全名是"亞修.法藍德斯"
出生艾爾科納大陸的龍村亞里斯
由於一出生 身體就呈現天藍色被誤認為是水龍
藉由村長"薩夫.法藍德斯"確定不是水系龍族
自從認正過後 全族以歧視的眼光看待我 但我並不覺得傷心
反而覺得 我能做甚麼 就盡全力去做
直到某天令龍族畏懼的"煉妖族"襲擊亞里斯
他們開始殺戮 狩獵並暢飲著龍血
有些年幼同族順利逃走了
但村子毀了 年長同族一隻一隻的倒下
有股無名的怒火從心底湧出來
一個長嘷 空中降下一道閃電 並劈死了一位煉妖族
我繼續長嘷著 彷彿在詛咒 憤怒的咒罵著 失去了意識
當我回神時 亞里斯以成一片火海
同族從此分散各地 為了重建家園
我幻化成龍人 四處旅行 尋找同族下落...

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

(因為是小說人物，所以語氣非一般見到一樣。)

在下是薩拉．卡羅，種族就如諸位所看到的是白龍，由於生活的世界是架空的世界，雅妮歌妲，篇幅也不是簡單可以說完。

總之，還是先大略的介紹吧？

在下所處的時代，世界才剛形成不過萬餘年的時間，從創世龍席瓦格中誕生的元素龍族─亞多和光暗龍族─葛摩，

為了誰才是這世界的統治者而互相爭鬥，從有與無的界限被分開之後，就一直是如此。

在下三百歲成年時，受亞多的龍皇雷肯所邀，他並不介意在下葛摩龍族的身分，讓在下以軍師的身分之後加入了亞多龍族，

為了讓兩族這沒有實際意義的爭鬥能夠停下，在下開發了代替龍族斗爭的兵器，盧恩，這種從植物改良過來的生物，也就是諸位所稱呼的人類。

利用盧恩快速繁衍形成的數量優勢，亞多一度將葛摩龍族逼到了西大陸，然而，在此時在下將盧恩再次強化的計畫書被葛摩的太子魯爾盜走，

依照那計畫書，葛摩龍族利用亞多龍族創造的各色生物所含之優勢因子，成功的將一部分的物種融合到盧恩裡面，創造出了一種新物種，培頓，也就是諸位所稱呼的獸人。

於是乎，盧恩與培頓，成為了代替吾輩這些造主的旗子，一同為了最崇高也最愚蠢的聖戰，灑下熱血，拋棄生命，然而，什麼時候才能有真正的安息，在下不清楚，吾皇雷肯也不會清楚，就算是創世龍，恐怕也無法回答這個吾輩一睜開雙眼就要面對的問題吧?

(三天後，薩拉於聖山森諾瑞一役中戰死。)

----------


## 黑倫

我自從有意識一來就一隻獸.我生活在一座不明的大森林.不過我卻知道我有非了凡的能力
在一次狩獵中看到一隻不明的狼獸人  這也是我第一次看到跟我一樣用兩腳走路的獸
我偷偷跟著他突然看到以前都不知道的小木屋  我從後面拍他肩膀 我以為他會嚇到但他好像早就發現我了
後來我跟他聊著聊著得知他是為了實驗而來到森林的     漸漸的我跟他成為好友
他跟我說他是在做飛行工具跟某個危險實驗  不過是什麼實驗
原本今天要去找他的但平時過河橋斷了 所以繞了一點遠路  結果小木屋發生颶風跟爆炸
我跑的去看但我痴呆的跪坐在地  因為來不及了  
在我失到谷底的一小時後發現遠處的焦黑的保險箱   我盡全力大開保險箱
信上寫;
[如果你看到這封信就表示我控制自然的實驗失敗了  我也一定不在了
不過我這段時間我很開心  我留了一個好禮物送你  你的好友上] 
 我往保險箱看是他之前的成功作品 機器之翅  
機器之翅上還刻著我的名字跟去看世界吧！ 在艱難的路走下去就一定有事
於是我帶著機器之翅飛出著無名的森林 
±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±
我作文很爛  要是有錯字請盡量
第一次寫文

----------


## 亞諾

在不知道多久遠的世界
被家族所拋棄，甚至被追殺的我
就在被拖進家族用的拷問室中，受盡折磨，在彌留之際
「影子...對吧...」在肉體所聽到的最後一句話
過了好久，才發現自己的身體被黑影所取代，四肢也變得不一樣
原來理應死亡的我，成為世人所厭惡的影裔
還是影裔中的最為恐懼的「影狼」
終日只能待在夜晚，接觸白天只會走向虛無

過了更久的時間，夜晚出現更奇妙的種族，影裔的數量也大幅增加
其中...組成了所謂的樂園，我也為了尋求解決絕望的解藥
前往        「樂園」
對了  我是亞諾  請多多指教
-----------------------------------------
大概是這樣，還有我是新手...

----------


## 寂影

小狼的全名是 "殘月‧寂影" 是屬於幻狼中的一個分支

我們所居住的地點在一座相當隱蔽的森林，週遭擁有一族的幻術結界所保護
我們一族的特徵是眼瞳是銳利的梭狀而非普通狼的圓形，毛皮會在月光下會反射出虛幻光彩，以及操作幻術的能力

由於小狼並非在滿月而生，而是在一彎殘月下所誕生的，所以小狼最原本的名子只有"殘月"
可是由於族中一次高位者爭奪戰把森林的結界給毀掉...導致外來者能輕易進入我們的居住地
以致於小狼一族開始因為許多美麗的特徵被獵殺，一族狼數不斷減少

最後，整個森林只剩下躲藏在連族人都不知道的秘密地點的小狼...

後來遇到了某位獸，但是小狼始終沒告訴他真正的名子，加上不太與他獸互動，所以被稱作了"寂影"

----------


## Canis lupus

拉普拉斯原本是出生在北極的北極狼，後來在1歲那年，一群人類突然來到北極大肆抹殺我的族群，後來就把年幼的我帶到這個叫臺灣的小島的某個動物園裡來。
之後便日復一日的跟人類一同生活，但我心中總是忘不了我的故鄉及族群，心中盡是忿恨。
之後在5歲生日的那個晚上，我便乘機逃出動物園，踏上了沒有方向的道路，每天都是那麼的孤獨及無奈。最後，在我快餓死街頭時，我發現了“樂園”。
在那裡，我重新找到了自我，再次回到歸屬。也在那裡，獲得了我的第一個名字--拉普拉斯

----------

